# FFS!!! help asap



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I wouldnt worry. You body weight and composition changes throughout the day and over a couple of days. If you went down over say 2 weeks, thats one thing, but Id not worry about a few days.

Id stick to what you are doing for now and check it again in a week.

Don't panic!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah i suppose it could be just water etc but its not like a huge sudden drop but small ammounts eac day going down. im confusseled.

any other help ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

it happened to me this week pal

i was 1lb off 11stone

next day i weighed my self again i was 10.5stone, i was fuming

today im 11stone 1


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

your right about the title Warren...FFS!

yoou and your new threads...  ....look mate, if your not gaining your not eating enough...end of, unless you have some rare disfunction that stops you doing so...which I doubt..its prolly all the stress you put on yourself to gain.

Just get stronger, doesn't matter about matching ppl size for size if your as strong as them. re; american football.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Warren... Did you weigh yourself at the same time...?

Do you *HONESTLY * eat the same thing everyday...?

2lbs....? I can loose 2lbs by going for a poo mate....

My weight varies an easy 8lbs over the course of the day...

Maybe I should start a thread.... :rolleye11


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

weight can be affected by a couple of things , food intake, water intake, going to the toilet , etc weight can flucuate up and down ,

but i never worry what the scales says , Also i concentrate n how good i look in front of the mirror !!

And at the moment im looking pretty good  lol


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

like the rest of the guys have sed its nowt to worry about and its only 2lbs nowt massive really and just weigh ureself once a week if ya weight starts to go down each week then eat more


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My weight can change by a kilo in a day.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers guys, well ill leave it for now and see what im like on sun morn at the same time i usually do.

th&s yeah - i eat the same thing every day i always ave in all honesty i have to be in the mood for food iv never been abig eater so i wouldnt manage it is i wasnt in the mood for it. the stuff im eating at the moment is what im enjoying at the moment, last month it was rice rather than pasta with a egg in, i tried varying the diet over the last few weeks but always came back to pretty much the same thing. i like what im eating so why not i guess.

five-0 -- some sort of dysfunction you say? cheers mate thats all i need that to worry about, what with the weight loss and shin splints all i need is a flaming disease. im going to hae to go to the docs tomorow.

... just messing lol cheers fr the input tho on a serious note, im sure you can remember what its like for a newbie like me, im like zeberdy, just so eager lol but thanks for the help

ps th&s that must be one huge poo lol

warren


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the only difference is i dont always get to bed for 11.30, and i dont train everyday lol mon - fri i do, mon wed fri = weight tue thurs sprint work

but yeah i am up at 8.40 everyday and ready for 9.00 but this is just happened as i got myself in a real sulk before training and was very lathargic.

and defo up at 9 for sunday its football day so i need to catch up woth the goals on sunday and the sunday supplements ( loves me some football)

the food, well i have lableds it pre ad post wo but its just the order it falls in my day, i was worried about it on non training days but figured it would be ok.

why like lol ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

im not a professional in terms of diet but would it be true to say some of your meals are over kill in terms of protein

i read you can only take in about 50g of protein in like an hour so meal 4 and 5 could easily be halfed in terms of high protein foods within the meal

im most likely wrong as there may be a reason you are eating that much, also you may find it easy eating that much in 6 meals

i dont, i keep my meals small but high in protein, roughly 40/45

just a thought, like TH%S said, quite surprised if you can keep to it


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

You know when I read your title I thought you were at home at the Barbell had fell over your neck or something and you wanted one of us to come and help


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol jawd. no i was just pi$$ed off wen i wrote it lol

im not too sure bout the protein per hour mate but id guess that could be right but i dont eat every hour so that will have to last me maybee 3-4 hours so it aint actually all digesting in 1 hour . - but just me thinking aloud lol

yeah i find it easy to eat as i enjoy it, but today i have found i have no pasta left and my mam aint been shopping so i have had to replace with rice and ill tell you its a struggle to get rice down hence why i eat the same food, i ave a pi$$ poor stomach im sure its ibs lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok guys i have had a bit of a diet reveiw and changed it up abit but is this over kill.

kcals = 4400 / prot = 368.8 / carbs = 438.5 / fats = 112

i just looked at the how much protien do you eat thread and realised im planning the to eat the same as a some of you bigger guys. is all this overkill or not

thanks guys warren


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I can say straight off the bat, 400g protein is way over-kill for 170lbs


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok , if i lower it then what should i make up the kcals with? i was trying for 40 40 20 ratio for my bulk but if it works out too much then should i lower the prot up the carbs?

will this ammount of protien affect my toilet habbits as (without sounding crude) i have had a bad stomach the last few weeks and its all from te waist down and the back side lol

i want to buk but limit fat

chers warren


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Your making things complicated, just aim for 400-500kcals per meal x 6-7 times per day ad you will grow.

Your focusing on diet but whats your training like? Are you increasing weight/poundages regualry, as in every week?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate my routine consists of a back and bi day a chest and tri day and a legs and shouder da

mon

deads

db BOR

pull ups

seated rows

curls

wed

bench

incl

rope flys ( cross overs)

dips

fri

squats

leg press

shoulder press

lateral raises

that is what i try to stick to now but the last few weeks i have been adding isolations ( but i have stopped this )

well i have a diet that i enjoy and can eat the figures shown are what it comes too will it do any arm eating that or should i lower everything


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Your making things complicated, just aim for 400-500kcals per meal x 6-7 times per day ad you will grow.
> 
> Your focusing on diet but whats your training like? Are you increasing weight/poundages regualry, as in every week?


How can you do this with things like dumb bells, like ill lift 16 on bicep curls, the next one is 18 and that isnt a small increase, i can only just managed 10x3 on 16. So how do I increase in small amounts :bounce:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> How can you do this with things like dumb bells, like ill lift 16 on bicep curls, the next one is 18 and that isnt a small increase, i can only just managed 10x3 on 16. So how do I increase in small amounts :bounce:


LOL.

Think in terms of bigger exercises such as Deads/Rows/Chins and your Bi's will grow


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TH&S said:


> LOL.
> 
> Think in terms of bigger exercises such as Deads/Rows/Chins and your Bi's will grow


Spot on.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

could you not eat every 2 1/2 hours rather than 3 and then squeeze an extra meal in.that would make it easier to up the cals

something along the lines of

9 - breakfast

10 - train

11 - PWO shake

12 - meal

2:30 - meal

5 - meal

7:30 - meal

10:30 - pre bed shake


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont think id have time to eat every 2.5 hours im struggling to do it every 3 hours but the more i eat the more im hungry so appetite wise its n ot to bad, plus worth it tpo get results in the long term


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> i dont think id have time to eat every 2.5 hours im struggling to do it every 3 hours but the more i eat the more im hungry so appetite wise its n ot to bad, plus worth it tpo get results in the long term


b0llocks, you can slug down 100g oats and 2 scoops protein in 15 secs during a bog break Warren, nice clean 600kcals down the hatch, just keep focused on how bigger you want to be bud.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> i dont think id have time to eat every 2.5 hours im struggling to do it every 3 hours but the more i eat the more im hungry so appetite wise its n ot to bad, plus worth it tpo get results in the long term


Then MAKE time.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i already eat every 3 hours and get the kcals i haved aimed for in so id rather keep it like that and have time to study than eat the same ammout of macros but in slightly smaller meals and have less time to study. i havent a aim to do any shows or make money out of bb but i do have aims to make money out of engineering so i need to prioritise my studies, i dont want to be a mediocre engineer and im at a crutial point with exams and also other tickets for my career.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Stressing about small ammounts of weight fluctuation ( not weight loss! ) IS going to hinder your progress. Stressing out will cause your body to go into catabolic state which is not what you want!

Chill out! Sit back, have a beer, and dont worry about if your weight is going to go up or down tomorrow. Think about what you used to look like and what you look like now, and what you are going to look like in 6 months. If at the end of the month the weight hasnt gone up as much as you think it should of, add an extra meal. Its a marathon, nota sprint so just be patient and keep liftin and eatin.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Five-O said:


> b0llocks, you can slug down 100g oats and 2 scoops protein in 15 secs during a bog break Warren, nice clean 600kcals down the hatch, just keep focused on how bigger you want to be bud.


what im meaning is there is no real reason for me to change from 3 hours to 2.5 hours when im getting the kcals in ther and comphtable with it i have started takeing in 4000kcals per day at least. and i do do what you suggested , but i have cut down on how many , i was doing this 3 times per day but i just do it 2 times now and have upped my actuall meals instead and it was making me have some serious toilet problems, at one time i tought i was giving birth lol i have also started adding lots of green veg in my food and that is not inc in the 4000kcals. like you guys always say its all trial and error, but atm im enjoying my meals and getting plenty scran in.

iriwt. - yeah i have realised that now, and iv stoped cecking weight every day i just leave it to one per week at the same time.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

warren_1987 said:


> i dont think id have time to eat every 2.5 hours im struggling to do it every 3 hours but the more i eat the more im hungry so appetite wise its n ot to bad, plus worth it tpo get results in the long term


Get a quality digestive enzyme then, and masticate your food!


----------

